# looking for this pattern



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone seen this pattern either for sale or free. Any help apprecited.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh my!! Good luck


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

annematilda said:


> Has anyone seen this pattern either for sale or free. Any help apprecited.


I would like it as well.
It is stunning and different.
Let's keep our fingers crossed.
Try to post the question again on the weekend. It seems like the odds of people reading the question are higher.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

imashelefrat said:


> I would like it as well.
> It is stunning and different.
> Let's keep our fingers crossed.
> Try to post the question again on the weekend. It seems like the odds of people reading the question are higher.


isn't this the weekend?


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

Where did you get the picture from? My tablet isn't finding under photo search. I will try with my laptop to see if that find a anything.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My google image search did not find it.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> isn't this the weekend?


I assumed it was a day or two old. I am reading what I missed in the last few days.
I posted two questions in the past. Both on Sunday, I had the correct answer in about an hour.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful! Hope you find it and share the link!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,but sorry i can't help you.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful & love how unique it is. I will try a search myself. Hope someone can find it as I would also love to have the pattern.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

This Japanese lace doily shows a very similar chequered pattern


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

dccjb said:


> This Japanese lace doily shows a very similar chequered pattern


This one is in the book.
Maybe it could be modified.
http://namethatcandy.blogspot.com/2011/07/crochet-lace-doilies-patterns-book-40.html


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

This is a wonderful pattern,looks 3 dimensional? like opening up in front of you.Hope you get lucky. :thumbup:


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

annematilda said:


> Has anyone seen this pattern either for sale or free. Any help apprecited.


Haven't seen it but its gorgeous! Would be great fun to make.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! That is unique.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Is this a doily or a 3-D crafted ornament?


----------



## lynn1955 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow that is a very pretty, good luck finding the pattern


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

That sure does look fun to create! I would like to be on the list to create it too!


----------



## Slip Stitch (Oct 29, 2012)

I am looking for Mountains out of Molehills by Rhonda White
This is a dish cloth pattern
Thank you!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Slip Stitch said:


> I am looking for Mountains out of Molehills by Rhonda White
> This is a dish cloth pattern
> Thank you!


You might get more response if you posted this separately.

Is it this one: No longer available

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mountains-out-of-molehills


----------



## lenabee (Nov 27, 2013)

Slip Stitch said:


> I am looking for Mountains out of Molehills by Rhonda White
> This is a dish cloth pattern
> Thank you!


It is available via the Internet Archive.

http://web.archive.org/web/20150121021353/www.knittingknonsense.com/mountainsmolehills_cloth.html


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Its beautiful hope you find it.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

lenabee said:


> It is available via the Internet Archive.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20150121021353/www.knittingknonsense.com/mountainsmolehills_cloth.html


503 error Pattern not found


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

peppered said:


> This one is in the book.
> Maybe it could be modified.
> http://namethatcandy.blogspot.com/2011/07/crochet-lace-doilies-patterns-book-40.html


Can you see any of the words?


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Judy M said:


> Can you see any of the words?


No. I even try to look for the book. There are some one ebeay but look like they have different patterns.
The doily should not be that difficult to alter.
Someone who crochets should be able to do it.
If I had time, I would try counting the original stitches and alter the design by picture.
Doilies are not my thing but I would love the challenge. I will try in future. I just started new job and will work 7 days so...
Maybe someone else will try and post it.


----------



## lenabee (Nov 27, 2013)

Judy M said:


> 503 error Pattern not found


How odd. It takes me straight to the pattern, even using the link in your post. Oh well, the quirks of technology!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

lenabee said:


> How odd. It takes me straight to the pattern, even using the link in your post. Oh well, the quirks of technology!


Yep, this time it took me directly to the pattern, too. LOL

http://web.archive.org/web/20150121021353/www.knittingknonsense.com/mountainsmolehills_cloth.html


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Yep, this time it took me directly to the pattern, too. LOL
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20150121021353/www.knittingknonsense.com/mountainsmolehills_cloth.html


Mountains out of Molehills
A knitted cloth by Rhonda K. White ©2006


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Try here: http://web.archive.org/web/20150121021353/www.knittingknonsense.com/mountainsmolehills_cloth.html


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

This is listed as 3-D or optical doily You need to sign in, so don't know if pattern is here. 
http://www.4crafter.com/DIY/3D+doily_1.html

Title / Name: The 3Ddoily
Designer: Cindi Edwards 
Difficulty: Easy 
Contain hidden threads, please click to view all
2015-12-21 07:48 - GrannysNook - Crochet English


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

It's on Ravelry too. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/table-topper-in-3d


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you to the OP and to you.it is different and free. I would love to make another doily.
I have not made a doily in years.



grammye said:


> It's on Ravelry too. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/table-topper-in-3d


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=488998451287498&id=419885194865491


annematilda said:


> Has anyone seen this pattern either for sale or free. Any help apprecited.


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

annematilda said:


> Has anyone seen this pattern either for sale or free. Any help apprecited.


Right below the picture there was this chart. Difficult to see, as it's very small


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

No pattern, but some close ups.
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jasbirknanra/3d-doily


----------

